# How good is E46 AWD system in winter ?



## kothrush (Nov 18, 2007)

I might be taking a long trip to north (USA/Canada) during this winter. I have E46 330xi. I wanted to know how well this older ( non x-drive system) handles winter compare to other brands like Audi, Subaru etc. 

I know people have been comparing recent X-Drive system to Quattro/Subaru and there are difference of opinion regarding how well X-Drive stacks up against them. But , I am more interested in oder/non x-drive AWD system of BMW. 

Any inputs/ personal experience would be good. I have all-season tires on my car now, I can put snow tires if necessary. How well would this E46 AWD perform in winter/snow with all-season tires , with snow tires and how does it compare with other brands ?


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

It is fine, run a search in the e46 part of this forum before you post, there are many awd and xi threads on the old awd.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Put on the snow tires.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Snow tires are ideal for braking and turning. The AWD car will be fine in up to 8-10" of snow with the stock all seasons (in good shape) as far as moving forward goes.


----------



## robinsonda1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Doesn't the X in Xi indicate X drive?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

robinsonda1 said:


> Doesn't the X in Xi indicate X drive?


No, X just means it is 4 wheel drive. X drive wazs introduced on a certain year X5 and then rolled out to other models. I am not sure the year (but I know somebody else does).


----------

